# G4003g Baldor Motor Install



## coolidge (Jan 21, 2016)

I'm replacing the factory G4003G motor with a made in USA Baldor motor and figured I would document the process and maybe save others some time and head scratching.

This is a 2hp Baldor 1 phase extra high torque 'Farm Duty' motor. $324 from my local 1 man motor shop, it was in stock at our local Baldor warehouse. On-line prices for this were all over the map from $295 to over $1,000. With shipping though buying this local was the least expensive.

Farm duty motors get an epoxy paint and are better sealed for harsh farm environments. 7/8 shaft diameter shaft, be advised there are a bunch of these for sale with 5/8 inch shafts be careful when ordering. The frame is 56HZ unlike the factory 90L frame motor. Its almost a bolt right on fit though, I'll have to carve about a 1/4 moon of space in the two left side motor mount holes on the motor and it will bolt right on.



Here it is test fitted, I had to take measures with the chip pan for clearance. One goal was not to turn this into an overly complicated engineering project I just wanted to bolt this on.



I have about 3/4 inch total adjustment up/down, maybe a smidge more, its a tight fit like the factory motor which is about the same diameter.



So one idea I had to avoid trimming the ship pan was to use about a 2 inch spacer between the motor and the factory motor mount, this would move the electrical box to the rear of the chip pan edge. But that also hangs this heavy beast a further 2 inches out away from the lathe. This also creates clearance issues with the aluminum belt cover there's actually not a lot of wiggle room I probably would have had to cut away some of the cover, and use longer belts.



Here you have a standard 2 groove pulley, the center rib between the two grooves is about .150 wide.



Here you have a non standard Grizzly pulley, the center rib is about .300 wide (face palm). It will run fine with 1 belt but to make some lemonade I like the idea of converting to a serpentine, the new Baldor motor gives me a standard size shaft vs the odd metric motor shaft so maybe I can make a replacement for this pulley and switch to a serpentine belt.



Here's a close up of the motor plate info.


----------



## brav65 (Jan 21, 2016)

Nice Coolidge, why not go 3 phase with a VFD and get the additional control benefits and smoother operation?


----------



## FOMOGO (Jan 21, 2016)

Nice. I always try to buy local if the price is close. Mike


----------



## coolidge (Jan 21, 2016)

brav65 said:


> Nice Coolidge, why not go 3 phase with a VFD and get the additional control benefits and smoother operation?



I plan to upgrade to a larger heavier lathe so I don't want invest anymore than I have to in this lathe. I believe the factory motor is the source of the horrible finish surface so basically I'm just fixing the lathe here to ready for sale.


----------



## abrace (Jan 21, 2016)

Very nice, I am jealous. Baldor makes a nice motor.


----------



## brav65 (Jan 21, 2016)

coolidge said:


> I plan to upgrade to a larger heavier lathe so I don't want invest anymore than I have to in this lathe. I believe the factory motor is the source of the horrible finish surface so basically I'm just fixing the lathe here to ready for sale.


You and Bill sure keep it exciting with new equipment coming in to your shops!


----------



## wrmiller (Jan 21, 2016)

coolidge is the champ. No way I can keep up.


----------



## zmotorsports (Jan 21, 2016)

Subscribed.  Interested to see if this cures your finish issue from the harmonics you described.

Mike.


----------



## tmarks11 (Jan 21, 2016)

ohh, its color even matches your lathe!

Just run it with one belt.  One v-belt can handle all the power that the motor can put out.  Two is just asking for more vibration. 

Serpentine belt would be nice, otoh.

I see the G4003G has the same cast motor bracket that the G0709 has; looks like the mold was crafted by a 5 yo with playdoh.  Nothing precision about that.


----------



## coolidge (Jan 21, 2016)

Well the project stalled out this evening as Lowes/Home Depot no longer carry 300 volt 12/4 flex cord. Lowes has hundreds of feet of useless thick as a garden hose 600 volt in stock though /sarcasm. I'll have to pick some up at an electrical supply tomorrow.


----------



## coolidge (Jan 28, 2016)

Update: I completed the motor install last night, using these isolation mounts I ordered from McMasterCarr. Jim I told you that ugly aluminum conduit would get to me, I replaced it with this power cord. lol

The main thing to note with this motor swap is the wiring. The Grizzly motor only uses 3 wires from the electrical cabinet, U1, U2, and Z1. U1 and U2 are your two 220vac hots (Line 1 and Line 2) they go to terminal 1 and 4 in the motor which is industry standard and this does not change whether in Forward or Reverse. Z 1 on the other hand alternates between Line 1 and Line 2, with Line 1 when in Forward and Line 2 when in Reverse, they flip flop these using the Forward and Reverse contactors in the electrical cabinet. How Grizzly gets this to work with only 3 wires seems weird, they must use a relay in the motor itself, and its odd that they switch between Line 1 and Line 2 on Z1 but it works.

For the Baldor motor I needed 5 wires plus a ground wire for 6 total. U1, U2, Z1, Z2 and I had to run a wire from the motor junction of 2,3 (J Brown wire) out to the electrical cabinet, and connect it to the top of Z2 on the Forward contactor, and to the top of Z1 on the Reverse contactor. Unlike the Grizzly motor wiring for the Baldor motor Z1 and Z2 do NOT switch between Line 1 and Line 2, they switch between Line 1 and J the brown wire from the motor.

So here's the connections...

Forward - Contactor

U1 (Line 1) to motor terminal 1
U2 (Line 2) to motor terminal 4
Z1 (Line 1) to motor terminal 8
Z2 (2,3 J Brown wire from motor to Forward contactor 1 Z2, through the contactor and back out to motor terminal 5

Reverse - Contactor

U1 (Line 1) to motor terminal 1
U2 (Line 2) to motor terminal 4
Z1 (2,3 J Brown wire from motor to top of Reverse contactor 2 Z1, through the contactor and back out to motor terminal 8
Z2 (Line 1) to motor terminal 5


----------



## SeaBizz (Oct 20, 2021)

Would like to see the pictures


----------



## Aukai (Oct 25, 2021)

coolidge's last visit was 2017....


----------

